# crew wanted port A / corpus



## bigpoppagoodtime93 (May 10, 2015)

looking for a few more people to split cost with leaving out of port A or Packery. I have a 29 ft cat with yamaha 4 strokes. I live in corpus and try to make it out as much as possible when the weather is good. plan on going saturday sunday and tuesday and the rest of the summer give me a call or text at 8174224531.


----------



## pegleg13 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd be happy to go out in the near future when you get a group together. I live in Palacios but know the So. Corpus waters pretty well. I'd be happy to split costs, etc. Avaiable most of next week. I'll text you my number right a tee this posting. 
I'm Steve McG.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Sending a PM


----------

